# Noisy Tecumseh 10HP



## DavidNPro (Nov 18, 2014)

I recently picked up a Troy Bilt Storm Track 10/28 off of Craigslist. The guy wanted $300 for and said the motor was locked up. Long story short I got it for $100 and brought it home to tear it apart.

Upon tearing it apart and taking the connecting rod off the crank, etc I could find no problem with it. So, I pulled the flywheel and turns out a starter bolt had got caught between the flywheel and the case making it appear to be locked up. I put it back together, with loctite on the connecting rod and fired it up. It runs pretty darn good.

However, I would classify the engine overall as "noisy". It is not a particular noise and does not sound like a rod knock. Is this a characteristic of the larger Tecumseh engines like this?

Here is short video of it, also notice the handle shaking so there is some vibration noise as well perhaps?

Thanks!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

engine sounds ok to me, maybe a little noisy. Sounds like valve noise or as you said maybe something is rattling. In any event, you got a great deal for 100 bucks.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

What a deal! 

Engine sounds pretty good! I've never heard someone say, "Boy....This Tecumseh is quiet"  

Might be over-revving a bit at full throttle...shoot for around 3500 (3600 max) at no load. My HM80 tends to climb 100 RPMs when it's at no-load in the middle of a workout.


----------



## DavidNPro (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I was only interested in this one because it has tracks.

I have two other ones, and bought this one with the assumption it had the much talked about Tecumseh rod problem. I think he shut it off and went to start it and it was tight. It could be rocked back and forth but stopped solid. When he pulled it, the starter bolt must have gotten picked up by the flywheel magnet and caused the problem.

Definitely the fanciest snowblower I have ever had with the tracks, headlights, and heated hand grips. It had a few bad bushings in the track assemblies and the friction wheel and cutting edge were worn down, so I put another $60 or so into it.

None the less for $160 still not too bad.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Good deal!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never seen one of those Tecumseh L-Heads like that with a cover on it. The only blowers I have ever seen pictures of with covers like that were from the 50s and maybe 60s. I think those were mostly Briggs as well. Is that a Canada thing or something?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

A Tecumseh noisy, vibrating. handle shaking... Situation normal.


----------



## DavidNPro (Nov 18, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I have never seen one of those Tecumseh L-Heads like that with a cover on it. The only blowers I have ever seen pictures of with covers like that were from the 50s and maybe 60s. I think those were mostly Briggs as well. Is that a Canada thing or something?


Not sure about the cover thing, or how popular it is. But, this blower was purchased by the gentlemen I bought it from at a local Troy Bilt / Kubota dealer here in PA so I don't know.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if that plastic cover isn't resonating exhaust or other sounds. Something that looked good to the designers, but had unintended conciquences.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just sounds like a Tecumseh, loud and vibrating. There's a reason I don't miss them.



Shryp said:


> Is that a Canada thing or something?


I've worked on several hundred of those Tecumsehs here in Canada and I've never seen that cover either. It may have been something Troy Bilt as an OEM asked Tecumseh for.


----------

